# Rip murphy 19 june 2009



## charlotte01 (Mar 15, 2008)

He will be missed


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

RIP - very sorry for your loss


----------



## gap (Jul 23, 2009)

sorry to hear this, i know how pain it is


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

R.I.P. sorry for your loss.


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

R I P

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. He was a real cute Axy'.


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

sorry to hear that.. hope u feeling better..


----------

